# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > حرفه ای: فروش اسکریپت کافه بازار (اندروید مارکت)

## saleh2222

*فروش اندروید مارکت مثل کافه بازار و مایکت با پنل مدیریت و پنل برنامه نویسان و درگاه پرداخت پی لاین برای انتشار برنامه ها همچنین انتشار برنامه ها با تایید مدیر* 
*فوق پیشرفته با امنیت بالا + 10GB هاست دانلود پر سرعت* 

*دمو زنده : http://roznak.ir* 

*دمو تمام سایت (پنل مدیریت + پنل کاربری + سایت )*

----------


## pbm_soy

چند؟
وب سرویس هم دارد؟

----------


## saleh2222

بله

قیمت هم 400 تومنه اما اگر تغییرات بخواید 500 تومنه

----------


## forghan114

سلام دوست عزیز. 

آیا این اسکریپت فقط برای سایته ؟ یا اینکه اپلیکیشن متصل به سایت هم داره؟ 

اگر پاسخ منفیه که هیچی . اگر پاسخ مثبته پس لطفا چند اسکرین شات از محیط اپیلیکیشن هم به ما بدید. 

متشکرم. یا علی

----------


## keyhan.taktaz

400 تومن؟
خخخ.
نرم افزار اینجوری کمش 20 میلیون پولشه.حتما یا فتوشاپ ساختیش.خخخخخخخخ

----------


## saleh2222

در اینجا میتونید فیلم کامل بخش های مختلف سایت رو ببینید تا متوجه قدرت و کیفیت بسیار بالای این مارکت بشید

http://www.aparat.com/v/xQiAG

----------


## AHRIMANSEFID

وب سرویس داره؟
یا آپ آماده؟
قیمت نهاییتون چنده؟

----------


## salar-y

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان
اسکریپت کامل فروش اپ موبایل مشابه با کافه بازار، دارای تمام امکانات مدیریتی و کاربری و پنل توسعه دهندگان، با این مزیت که دارای سه پلتفرم اندروید، آی او اس و ویندوز فون هست و بسیار استاندارد به صورت اختصاصی کدنویسی شده، با قالبی زیبا، تمیز و متفاوت.
این اسکریپت به زبان php و تحت فریمورک Yii و معماری MVC نوشته شده و کاملا اصولی و استاندارد هست و قابلیت توسعه و افزودن ماژول به راحتی دارد.
دموی این اسکریپت رو از این آدرس مشاهده کنید:
http://hyperapps.ir
جهت پیاده سازی اپ موبایل هم در صورت نیاز rest api با دریافت هزینه در اختیار شما قرار خواهد گرفت.

----------


## shahedifar

بنده خریدار این سورس هستم. اگر کسی داره اعلام کنه.

----------

